# bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?



## tr3c00l (28. Januar 2015)

*bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Hey Leute,

hat jemand von euch evlt. Erfahrung mit dem Silent Base 800? Weil diese Brüllwürfel von pure Wings 2 so ultra laut und extrem nervig sind, habe ich mir 2x 140 mm Silent Wings 2 geholt und wollte die eben einbauen. Allerdings ist das nicht möglich, ohne durch die Hartplastik Befestigungen des Lüfters zu bohren - das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Hat das jemand irgendwie anders gelöst?

Irgendwie schon peinlich, dass die Top Lüfter von bequiet nicht ohne weiteres ins hauseigene Gehäuse passen - dicker Fail :aua:

Wäre cool, wenn jemand helfen könnte 

Grüße
tr3c00l


----------



## Aerni (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

ähm, du machst die doch mit den steckstiften fest, und nicht mit schrauben. also du machst die gummiteile dran, dann steckst du die stifte durch, fertig .was musste da den bohren? sorry aber ich hab sie silentwings 2 auch, und in 3 gehäusen nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## tr3c00l (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

haha, ja...eigentlich schon. Nur diese Bohrungen sind nicht die normalen fetten Borhungen für normale Gehäuselüfter, sondern ziemlich schmale - Custom Design von Bequiet. Bei Halterungen passen NICHT! Also ich kann auch nicht die Schrauben durch die dicken Bohrungen die man an den Lüfter anstecken kann, durchstecken, weil die nur auf einer Seite durchgebohrt sind.

Sieht man hier auf dem Bild ganz gut: http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1602/22.jpg <-- links die Gummianstecker für die Stifte, rechts die Hartplastikstecker für die fetten Schrauben. Und letzteres hat nur an einer Seite ne Bohrung. :|


----------



## Ryle (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Pure Wings 2 laut und nervig? Also solange die keinen Lagerschaden haben sind die subjektiv kaum lauter als die SW2. Ungeregelt ist jeder Lüfter mehr oder weniger laut.

Zur Montage:
Entweder nutzt man die Stifte oder wechselt die Entkoppler gegen die, die für die Madenschrauben gedacht sind. Sollte alles beiliegen.



> Hartplastikstecker für die fetten Schrauben. Und letzteres hat nur an einer Seite ne Bohrung. :|


Andersherum draufstecken?!


----------



## XGamer98 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Also ich denke du begehst hier einen Denkfehler. Es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten die SilentWings 2 zu befästigen aber eins musst du definitiv nicht und zwar bohren oder ähnliches. Schau dir mal das handbuch der Lüfter an da sind die Installationsmöglichkeiten zu finden. Du kannst aber selbst bei den Gummihalterungen die du an den Rahmen ransteckst manche schrauben benutzen. Bei dem Frontlüfter meines NZXT sind die Stifte von bequiet! zu kurz daher habe ich einfach die schrauben vom Gehäuse genommen da ich nicht auf die Entkopplung der Gummihalter verzichten wollte. muss zwar etwas kraft aufbringen, kann allerdings nix kaputt machen.
Wenn du trotzdem noch Probleme haben solltest dann Poste doch mal ein Foto in den Thread, ich bin zu 99% Sicher das du einfach einen Denkfehler drinnen hast (nicht böse gemeint, kann ja mal passieren) 
Hast du denn die rifchtigen größen gewählt sprich 140mm Lüfter kannst du ohne modding nur an 140mm Bohrungen anbringen ansonsten musst du 120mm Lüfter nehmen.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## tr3c00l (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

@Ryle: Aber hallo. Alle 3 Lüfter machen nervige Geräusche. Haben aber schon mehrere Leute bemerkt. Irgendwo müssen die 10€ Preisdifferenz ja herkommen ;D Ich hör die Silent Wings 2 selbst bei ihren max. 1000 Umdrehungen nicht (hab sie eben mal angemacht und einfach festgehalten).

Wie beschrieben: Beide Befestigungsmöglichkeiten funktionieren so NICHT! Und umdrehen bringt nix, weil ich dann immer noch nicht die passende Schraube vom Silent Base durchstecken kann.

Hier mal ein Bild: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17098827/20150128_221727.jpg

Links das Gummihalter mit Stift: Geht nicht in die Bohrung am Gehäuse!
Mitte: die fetten Schrauben für den angebrachten Plastikhalter am Lüfter: zu fett, passt nicht rein.
Rechts: Die Schraube des Gehäuses, welche in dem Halte steckt um zu veranschaulichen: die kann ich da nicht durchstecken ;D

@XGamer98: Ich weiß schon wie ich das Teil befestige, hab die Lüfter an anderen PCs schon mehrere Male angebracht. Und nein, ich dürfte keinen Denkfehler drinne haben, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher ;D Und das es 140 mm Lüfter sind hatte ich bereits geschrieben, ist nicht mein erster Pc, haha :p

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## tr3c00l (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

**** it, ich press die dummen SChrauben jetzt einfach mit Gewalt durch die Gummidinger und hoffe das beste... ^^ Sieht aber sehr sehr ungesund aus.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Die Schrauben gehen doch komplett durch und das Gewinde sitzt im Gehäuse, sieht jedenfalls auf Bildern so aus.
Wenn dem so ist, sollten doch die Stifte von hinten durch die Gewindelöcher passen.


----------



## tr3c00l (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Die Stifte passen leider nicht durch die Gewinde, sind zu fett an der Spitze. Selbst mit GEwalt geht da nix. Deswegen hab ich jetzt die Schrauben des GEHÄUSES durch das Gummi des LÜFTER gepresst und ganz normal fest geschraubt. Verringert die Lebenszeit der Gummis wahrscheinlich um 90%, aber es hält. Habs auch mal im Bequiet Forum gepostet. mal gucken was die sagen.


----------



## nikon87 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Vielleicht ist es schon zu spät, aber ich versteh dein Problem nicht. So wie ich das verstehe ist die Schraube ganz rechts im Bild das Original...warum sollten dann die Plastikstifte, die ja extra für die Gummihalter gemacht sind, nicht durch die Bohrung im Gehäuse gehen? Die sind doch um einiges dünner als die Originalschraube? Oder sind die Stifte zu kurz?


----------



## tr3c00l (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Diese Stifte haben vorne nen ziemlich fetten Knubbel und der geht nicht mal mit purer Gewalt rein. Hab den halb abgeschält als ich den durch drücken wollte. Wenn der durch ist, kann man ihn auch gleich wieder rausziehen ^^


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Anstatt zu drücken, könntest du es mal mit drehen versuchen, ist ja schliesslich nen Gewinde drin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Ach, solch eine Verschraubung ist. 

Tja, da hast halt pech gehabt bzw hättest dich mal VORHER informieren sollen...
Und woher weißt du, dass die Originalen Lüfter nicht kaputt sind?

Aber ergal
Das geht mit den Push Pins, wenn beim Case nix im Weg ist...
Habs selbst auch schon mal gemacht, bei 'nem anderen Case mit Silent WIngs Lüftern...


----------



## tr3c00l (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Weil das Teil neu ist und nicht alle 3 Lüfter direkt kaputt sein können. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist verschwindend gering.

Joa vorher informieren - stimmt! ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen das Bequiet seinen Mist im Griff hat. haha 

Ich habs bei nem anderen Case auch schon mit den Push Pins und GEwalt hinbekommt. Hier geht es definitiv nicht. Ich warte mal auf die Antwort von Bequiet ^^

@JoM79: Nope, leider nicht. Alles versucht :/


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*



tr3c00l schrieb:


> Weil das Teil neu ist und nicht alle 3 Lüfter direkt kaputt sein können. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist verschwindend gering.


Ach und wenn das Case mehrere Stöße abbekommen hat? Was glaubst du, wie die Lager das finden würden?!
Oder was mit den vorinstallierten Lüftern passiert. RICHTIG; dann sind alle hinüber...


tr3c00l schrieb:


> Joa vorher informieren - stimmt! ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen das Bequiet seinen Mist im Griff hat.


Vorher informieren im Sinne von dass die Lüfter, die du kaufst, auch ins Case passen...
Das hast hier anscheinend nicht gemacht...



tr3c00l schrieb:


> Ich habs bei nem anderen Case auch schon mit den Push Pins und GEwalt hinbekommt. Hier geht es definitiv nicht. Ich warte mal auf die Antwort von Bequiet ^^


Gewalt ist keine Lösung.
Damit richtet man nur mehr Schaden an als man eh schon hat...
Entsprechend hilfts sich mal Dinge anzuschauen, kurz nachzudenken und ev. auch mal was ausprobieren...

Weil eine Lösung für die Montage, die mir gerad einfallen würde, werde ich dir gerad nicht sagen, aufgrund deiner Angenehmen ausdrucksweise


----------



## Ryle (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Jetzt hab ich mir mir die Montagemöglichkeit der Front Fans mal angesehen und verstehe das Ganze erst. Ist natürlich ein Hightlight wenn man die Front Lüfter am inneren Laufwerkkäfig mit normalen Gewindeschrauben verschraubt und damit seine eigene Lüfterserie ins Aus schießt, da muss ich dir zustimmen.

Die Silent Wings solltest du einfach zurückschicken und widerrufen. Bei den Pure Wings 2 solltest du dich mit bequiet in Verbindung setzen wenn die tatsächlich auffällige Geräusche machen. Gerade bei der Montage im Gehäuse und einer Lagerung kann es immer zu Problemen kommen. bequiet ist da aber Kulant und sollte sowas auch erfahren, ist schließlich ihr Debüt in Sachen Gehäuse. Da sollte so etwas nicht vorkommen.

Ich hab jetzt schon meherere Dutzend Pure Wings 2 in 120 und 140mm verbaut und nutze die auch privat. Bis auf 2-3 Ausreißer liefen alle problemlos ohne Nebengeräusche, auch auf Radiatoren und hinter jeder Art von Mesh oder Staubfilter. Kann natürlich sein, dass die neueren Revisionen oder Serien nicht mehr ganz so wertig ausfallen da wieder irgendwo gespart wurde, da kann ich jetzt aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## tr3c00l (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Welche Ausdrucksweise? Ich hab ganz normal geschrieben...?



> Vorher informieren im Sinne von dass die Lüfter, die du kaufst, auch ins Case passen...
> Das hast hier anscheinend nicht gemacht...



Wiegesagt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Premium Hersteller wie Bequiet in einem 120€ Gehäuse daran gedacht hat, das man evtl. die Premium Lüfter der eigenen Marke installieren mag, was aber nicht getan wurde. Aber ja, THEORETISCH hätte man das machen müssen. Hätte einfach nicht gedacht, dass das hier notwendig sein sollte.



> Gewalt ist keine Lösung.
> Damit richtet man nur mehr Schaden an als man eh schon hat...
> Entsprechend hilfts sich mal Dinge anzuschauen, kurz nachzudenken und ev. auch mal was ausprobieren...



1. in diesem Fall schon, Zitat des Supports: "Einfach mal kräftig drücken, dann sollte es gehen." - kontrollierte Gewalt ist was anderes als sinnlose Gewalt. Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das man sehr stark drücken musste. 
2. ist nichts kaputt gegangen ;D
3. Keine Sorge, ich hab 3 Stunden lang rumprobiert, bis ich die unschöne Variante gewählt habe. Habe verschiedene Lösungen ausprobiert, das kannst du mir nicht vorwerfen 

Und zu deinem letzten Satz sag ich mal lieber nichts ^^

@Ryle: EXAKT! Endlich hats mal jemand verstanden, danke dir!  Jo, das dachte ich mir nämlich eben auch. Ich meine es hat ja jetzt funktioniert - allerdings mit nem ekligen Bauchgefühl, weil die Gummihalterungen so malträtiert werden.
Da ich das Gehäuse gewonnen habe, ist da glaub ich nicht viel mit Garantie etc. - die PW2s bei nem Freund sind aber sehr ähnlich was die Geräuschkulisse angeht und die Tests sprechen auch ne deutliche Sprache. Ich denke, das kommt auch einfach aufs persönliche Empfinden an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Also ich kann meinem Pure Wings kaum hören, erst ab - 1200. Nanoxia Lüfter sind deutlich lauter


----------



## tr3c00l (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Wer redet denn grade von Nanoxia?  Und ja, zwischen kaum hören und gar nicht hören ist für mich halt nen riesen Unterschied. Mein PC läuft öfter die Nacht durch unter Vollast (3D Rendering), da will ich den nicht hören, weil ich im gleichen Zimmer schlafe


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Nehm einfach die Gummibefestigung der Silent Wings 2 und steck da die Orginalschrauben der Purewings von vorne durch und schraub sie so am Gehäuse fest. Hab ich auch so gemacht. Funzt wunderbar.


----------



## tr3c00l (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Jo hab ich ja schon längst gemacht, finde aber einfach, dass es nicht wirklich im Sinne des Erfinders ist, die Gummi so zu malträtieren ^^


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Kannst dir ja Adapter anfertigen (lassen).
Jeder der eine Drehmaschine bedienen kann, kann dir da weiterhelfen.
Ist ne Sache von ein paar Minuten.


----------



## micsterni14 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: bequiet! Silent Base 800 und Silent Wings 2 - was zur Hölle?*

Gibt es Bilder von deiner Lösung des Problems?


----------

